# newbie with Polymenorrhea



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello,

Just joined the site and have recently heard from my doctor I have polymenorrea - can't see much info about this - does anyone else have experience/advice?  Doctor sent straight for blood tests and just waiting for the results.  I have had the symptoms about 5 months now but didn't realise that it wasn't normal.  Wish I had gone to the doctor earlier but was a bit nervous as to what they would say.

I am thinking about trying acupuncture and reflexology to help get my cycle back to normal.  Before this I had no periods and before that was on depo injection.

Also concerned that I might have to give up my exercise regime - anyone else got advice on whether exercise is excessive?  At the moment I do high intensity cardio 5 times a week for 20-40 mins and 2 sessions of intensive weight training for an hour each.

I live in Leeds and other than this have a really happy healthy life.

Good luck to all,

Jenny


----------



## Tandi (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Jenny, 
I can't help with your queries, but just wanted to say hi and send you a  
Hope all goes well for you.
With love
Tandi x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Jenny,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Sorry i cant help with polymenorrea, I have never heard of it, but im sure there are other members who have and will be along shortly to reply.

Have you and your partner had any other investigations? 

Good luck on your journey
Nikki xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

Sorry to hear you're having problems with your cycles but good news that it's finally been diagnosed.

If you google Polymenorrhea it does bring up quite a bit of info which you may find useful...I had to look it up as wasn't sure exactly what it meant but presumed it was something to do with your cycles...it relates to particularly short cycles so how long are yours ?  Have they given you any explainations ?  Are you hormone levels normal and do you ovulate ok ?

Maybe you'd like to tell us a little bit more about yourself because this will help us point you in the right direction around the website.

How long have you been ttc (trying to conceive), is polymenorrhea the only thing that's effecting your fertility or are there other factors involved ?  What hospital are you having treatment at ?

Wishing you lots of luck in your ttc journey. 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Jenny,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site    This place is great for support and information.  Good luck with everything.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Jenny and welcome to FF

Sorry I can't help with your questions but you will find lots of support and advice on this site.

Good luck

 and x x x
Wendy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF 

Minxy has asked the said the same as I would have done so I hope you post again,
with a bit more info so We can help you get the best from Ff and your situation!

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Jenny and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of support and advice.

Sorry to hear what you are going through and hope that the accupuncture helps.

Dizzi has left you some great links so be sure to check them out.

Kate xx​


----------

